# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ ΤΣΟΥΝΗΣ (IAKOVOS TSOUNIS)

## npapad

Με αφορμή την πρόσφατη απώλεια του εφοπλιστή και εθνικού ευεργέτη Ιάκωβου Τσούνη διάβασα σε σχετικά άρθρα ότι ήταν πλοιοκτήτης σε 13 πλοία συνολικά από το 1966 και μετά. Δεν ξέρω αν το νούμερο είναι σωστό καθώς δεν μπόρεσα να το επιβεβαιώσω αλλά αποφάσισα να κάνω έρευνα για τα πλοία του για να τον τιμήσουμε και εμείς από τη μεριά μας. Συνολικά βρήκα 8 πλοία (2 από αυτά με περισσότερα από ένα ονόματα στην εταιρεία) από το 1970 έως το 1978 που πωλείται και το τελευταίο. Αρχικά (μέχρι και το 1972 περίπου) φαίνεται να συνεργάζεται με τον Α. Λελάκη (Costships) ενώ ήδη από το 1971 είχε δημιουργήσει τη δική του εταιρεία (Tsounis Shipping Ltd Limassol). Η κεντρική εταιρεία στον Πειραιά ήταν η Psiloritis Shipping Enterprises SA (Σαχτούρη 8-10, Πειραιάς) ενώ αργότερα δημιουργήθηκε η Compania Puma Naviera SA, Panama. Ανεβάζω και μια λίστα με τα στοιχεία που έχω βρει έως τώρα. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να εντοπίσει και άλλα πλοία υπό την πλοιοκτησία του ας τα προσθέσει.
Tsounis.pdf Tsounis.xls

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε μιά ακόμα επιτυχή παρουσίαση του φίλου Νεκτάριου κ τιμώντας με τη σειρά μου τον εθνικό ευεργέτη εφοπλιστή θα βάλω ο υποφαινόμενος τον όβολό μου.Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά απευθύνονται κ ενδιαφέρουν εμάς τους λίγους κ γιατί όχι εκλεκτούς καραβολάτρες οι οποίοι αθεράπευτα εντρυφούν σε βάθος στην ιστορία της ναυτιλίας.Οι άλλοι,οι πολλοί ασχολούνται με ανούσια πράγματα όπως αν στρώνει καλά ο καταπέλτης του SUPERDUPER EXPRESS ή πόσα μίλια έπιασε το PAPATZA HIGHSPEED κλπ
ARIADNE Τσούνη.jpg Nagoya Zosen,Ιαπωνία 1955  11265 dwt  1 Sulzer 14.7 kn  
Tυπικό γιαπωνέζικο τζενεραλάδικο,τερμάτισε την καριέρα του σαν ελληνικό ΑΚΙΑΝΝΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEORGE TSOUNIS.jpg GEORGE TSOUNIS
Hitachi,Iαπωνία 1954  11297 dwt  1 B&W  16.5 kn  Διαλύθηκε Χονγκ Κονγκ 1978.
Όμορφο general cargo liner από την μεγάλη κ μη υπάρχουσα πλέον Υamashita Shinnihon Line.
Nα προσθέσω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ψυγείο από ορισμένες data bases όπως η Μiramar, κάποιων πλοίων σαν αυτό,είναι εσφαλμένος.Απλώς διαθέτουν χώρους γιά καταψυγμένα φορτία όπως συνέβαινε με τα φορτηγοποστάλια ή ακόμα κ στα υπερωκεάνια.

----------


## npapad

Προσπαθώντας να βρω περισσότερα στοιχεία για τον Ιάκωβο Τσούνη, ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει μια βιογραφία του γραμμένη από τον Παν. Γ. Φούγια το 1995. Είναι ιδιωτική έκδοση και μπορείτε να δείτε το εξώφυλλο *εδώ*. Πιθανότατα να έχει και περισσότερα στοιχεία για τη ναυτιλιακή του δραστηριότητα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω ακόμα κάποιο αντίτυπο στα παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία για να αγοράσω...

----------


## npapad

> Σε μιά ακόμα επιτυχή παρουσίαση του φίλου Νεκτάριου κ τιμώντας με τη σειρά μου τον εθνικό ευεργέτη εφοπλιστή θα βάλω ο υποφαινόμενος τον όβολό μου.Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά απευθύνονται κ ενδιαφέρουν εμάς τους λίγους κ γιατί όχι εκλεκτούς καραβολάτρες οι οποίοι αθεράπευτα εντρυφούν σε βάθος στην ιστορία της ναυτιλίας.Οι άλλοι,οι πολλοί ασχολούνται με ανούσια πράγματα όπως αν στρώνει καλά ο καταπέλτης του SUPERDUPER EXPRESS ή πόσα μίλια έπιασε το PAPATZA HIGHSPEED κλπ
> ARIADNE Τσούνη.jpg Nagoya Zosen,Ιαπωνία 1955  11265 dwt  1 Sulzer 14.7 kn  
> Tυπικό γιαπωνέζικο τζενεραλάδικο,τερμάτισε την καριέρα του σαν ελληνικό ΑΚΙΑΝΝΑ.


Και μια ωραία φωτογραφία του σαν ΑΚΙΑΝΝΑ *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

> GEORGE TSOUNIS.jpg GEORGE TSOUNIS
> Hitachi,Iαπωνία 1954  11297 dwt  1 B&W  16.5 kn  Διαλύθηκε Χονγκ Κονγκ 1978.
> Όμορφο general cargo liner από την μεγάλη κ μη υπάρχουσα πλέον Υamashita Shinnihon Line.
> Nα προσθέσω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός ως ψυγείο από ορισμένες data bases όπως η Μiramar, κάποιων πλοίων σαν αυτό,είναι εσφαλμένος.Απλώς διαθέτουν χώρους γιά καταψυγμένα φορτία όπως συνέβαινε με τα φορτηγοποστάλια ή ακόμα κ στα υπερωκεάνια.


Και μια φωτογραφία σαν Ιαπωνικό *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες του COSTATHINA *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του MARIGO T. με το προηγούμενο όνομα του ORION *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του GRAVIA με όνομα ALMYRTA *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του BARBADINOS *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες του OLGA / CARBO SEAHORSE με όνομα SUDETY *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

Για το ναυάγιο του COSTIANA μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδώ*.

----------


## dionisos

> Για το ναυάγιο του COSTIANA μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδώ*.


 Και μια ακομη COSTIANA.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Φωτογραφία του BARBADINOS *εδώ*.


Και μερικές ακόμα *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

Είχα διαβάσει ότι ο εκλιπων ξεκίνησε την σχέση του με τα πλοια αποκτωντας ναυάγια με σκοπο την διάλυση τους.

----------


## npapad

Αυτό μπορεί να εξηγεί την παντελή έλλειψη στοιχείων για τα πρώτα 4 χρόνια, από το 1966 που σύμφωνα με τα άρθρα άρχισε η ενασχόληση του με τη ναυτιλία έως και το 1970 που φαίνονται τα πρώτα πλοία σε συνεργασία με τον Αντώνη Λελάκη. Άρη αν έχεις κάποια άκρη ψάξε το παραπάνω, έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## a.molos

Πολύ ώραία  έρευνα . Σας ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις φωτογραφίες που έχετε παραθέσει, ο κόπος σας δεν πάει χαμένος.Εγώ προσωπικά ήθελα να μάθω αρκετά,  για αυτόν τον μέχρι πρίν απο λίγο καιρό "άγνωστο" (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα) εφοπλιστή και εθνικό ευεργέτη. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει !

----------


## npapad

> Πολύ ώραία  έρευνα . Σας ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις φωτογραφίες που έχετε παραθέσει, ο κόπος σας δεν πάει χαμένος.Εγώ προσωπικά ήθελα να μάθω αρκετά,  για αυτόν τον μέχρι πρίν απο λίγο καιρό "άγνωστο" (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα) εφοπλιστή και εθνικό ευεργέτη. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει !


Αντώνη οι πληροφορίες στο δίκτυο για τον Ιάκωβο Τσούνη είναι λιγοστές και "copy/paste" από site σε site οπότε σχεδόν όλοι έχουν το ίδιο άρθρο με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες (η μοντέρνα "δημοσιογραφία" της αντιγραφής και όχι της έρευνας και παραγωγής πρωτογενούς υλικού). Επειδή ο Τσούνης δραστηριοποιήθηκε για λίγα χρόνια στη ναυτιλία και με λίγα σχετικά πλοία δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση γι' αυτόν ούτε στα βιβλία με την ιστορία των εφοπλιστικών οικογενειών της Ελλάδας (και πίστεψε με έχω πάρα πολλά από αυτά). Νομίζω ότι η μοναδική περίπτωση να μάθουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτόν είναι να βρούμε κάποιο αντίγραφο της βιογραφίας του που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Ψάχνω μανιωδώς για κάποιο αντίτυπο, ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βρω !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφίες του OLGA / CARBO SEAHORSE με όνομα SUDETY *εδώ*.


CARBO SEAHORSE.jpg CARBO SEAHORSE
Από τις ελάχιστες γενικά παραγγελίες ποντοπόρων που έδωσαν οι Έλληνες σε ιταλικά ναυπηγεία,ίσως να ήταν ανταγωνιστικές οι τιμές τους τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.
Το πλοίο είχε κ 1 αδελφό το SAN NICOLAS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του BARBADINOS *εδώ*.


Mηχανή Β&W 14.5 kn.
Aυτές οι ονομασίες τύπου ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ  ( όπως Θείος τάδε,Μητέρα τάδε κλπ )  έχουν εκλείψει προ πολλού.Ποιόν να ήθελε να τιμήσει ο εκλιπών,κανένα συγγενή,συνεργάτη ή χρηματοδότη;
Το πλοίο είχε χτιστεί ως ΑRGOBEAM γιά τον Ιωάννη Κ. Καρρά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του GRAVIA με όνομα ALMYRTA *εδώ*.


GRAVIA.jpg Εδώ ως ΓΡΑΒΙΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του MARIGO T. με το προηγούμενο όνομα του ORION *εδώ*.


Φαίνεται ότι το βαπόρι διαχειρίζοταν από την Diana shipping του Παληού.
Το αδελφό του,φινλανδικό DEGERO,είχε ναυλωθεί στην Ελληνική μέσα  10ετίας 50.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μια ακομη Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200006


Eδώ φαίνεται καθαρά ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός του πλοίου ως ψυγείο από τις data bases είναι λανθασμένος.
Είναι φανερά ότι πρόκειται γιά τζενεραλάδικο.

----------

